# shampoo,conditioner, stylers FOR US! (not pups)



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I got this inspiration from Kim's Fragrance thread... we are such a wealth of info...why not shampoo for us? My hair seems to have changed this year and the old standbys are not doing it for me...so interested in what you all use. 

To be the most help to everyone--Please say what products you use and what kind of hair you have (long, short, thick, thin, curly, frizzy, straight, color treated, etc) 

ok me: 

I have been using Kerastase #3 shampoo and Aura Cherry Bark Conditioner (which they have discontinued) I use Pantene detangler and Clairol mousse. 

I have long, color treated, dry curly hair, that tends to frizz, I appear to have a lot of hair, but it is actually quite fine-- this system has worked great up until now...now my hair has been feeling like steel wool.
My hairdresser yells at me for using the Aura, Pantene, and Clairol. But I am allergic to the products she sells...

What do you use?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*I have long, color treated, dry curly hair, that tends to frizz, I appear to have a lot of hair, but it is actually quite fine-- this system has worked great up until now...now my hair has been feeling like steel wool.
My hairdresser yells at me for using the Aura, Pantene, and Clairol. But I am allergic to the products she sells...*
What are you allergic to???


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sally, I have so many allergies... Nut oils. coconut, camomile and wheat proteins are the biggies in hairproducts...and if they are far down in the list I don't worry too much. But my salon uses Rusk products and on some I am allergic, and others just don't make my hair feel good.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I was having reactions to different shampoos but kept trying others. I finally found out I'm allergic to Sodium Laureth Sulfate. It is put into most shampoos etc to make bubbles. People tend to think more bubbles=cleaner.?????????????
Anyway to make a long story short I have the same kind of hair as you. I use Giovanni. I get it at health food stores


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I switch around alot. My hair has gone from wavy to pretty straight. I bought the Pantene Blonde Expressions to use on Kodi, but wasn't happy with it, so I use it on my hair. I used to use Thermasilk for color treated hair exclusively, but it was discontinued. I don't like the replacement product. I also use Rusk. Sometimes I use Infusium - it's ok.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

My hair is short,straight and thick. I usually high light it during the summer and in the fall I darken it. I just got it darken this week it is a shade away from black.... i really like it but my family was not so fond. Oh well what else is new. I use Aveda shampoo and condioner and really like it. I have tried other things like herbal essence and panten but prefer the aveda. I don't use any products to style just wash and dry. I am going to get some maroon high lights on the sides. Should be neat. Then I was thinkin about getting my nose peirced....not sure yet. I used to have my eye brow done a long time ago. But not sure I will go through with it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I use Pantene for curly hair, my hair is curly and frizzy, very thick, mostly black with a bit of gray and it's now color treated.  Just had it done today! My sister is my hairdresser and I've tried almost every brand she's ever used and find store brands are good, even compared to the salon stuff. I use Pantene gel and here's the best part, Burt's Bees Farmer's Friend Hand Balm. I use a tiny bit, rub it in my palms and just press it onto my hair after it's dry. Helps calm down the frizzies!

I'm always open to new ideas though so I look forward to seeing what others use.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Missy said:


> I have been using Kerastase #3 shampoo and Aura Cherry Bark Conditioner (which they have discontinued) I use Pantene detangler and Clairol mousse.
> 
> I have long, color treated, dry curly hair, that tends to frizz, I appear to have a lot of hair, but it is actually quite fine-- this system has worked great up until now...now my hair has been feeling like steel wool.
> My hairdresser yells at me for using the Aura, Pantene, and Clairol. But I am allergic to the products she sells...
> ...


Just curious, why don't you use the Kerastase mask? I love the mask for thick hair (I also use Bain 3). I have naturally curly hair that I relax with the Japanese thermal reconditioning method. Because my hair is so "treated", I usually stick to the higher end salon shampoos and conditioners although I don't know if it really makes a difference.

Overall, I love Kerastase products. I am using the thin hair mask right now because my hair is on he thinner side, but I do not like it as much as the thick mask (I use the mask daily). I also like Loreal's Professional Series line. The absolute repair shampoo is good, but I love the mask that goes with it. It is even better than the Kerastase thick mask IMHO.

I've used rusk too. That is the Japanese thermal product line my hairdresserr uses. It is okay, but the Kerastase is much better...


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> My hairdresser yells at me for using the Aura, Pantene, and Clairol. But I am allergic to the products she sells...


I used to sell all the high end hair products in my beauty shop and then along came Pantene. Boy did that stuff put a dent in sales for a while!
I don't much care about what shampoo I use as long as it isn't Pantene. I have fine but thick hair and it weighs my hair down. A must is Paul Mitchell hair spray


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Esperanita said:


> Just curious, why don't you use the Kerastase mask? I love the mask for thick hair (I also use Bain 3). I have naturally curly hair that I relax with the Japanese thermal reconditioning method. Because my hair is so "treated", I usually stick to the higher end salon shampoos and conditioners although I don't know if it really makes a difference.
> 
> Overall, I love Kerastase products. I am using the thin hair mask right now because my hair is on he thinner side, but I do not like it as much as the thick mask (I use the mask daily). I also like Loreal's Professional Series line. The absolute repair shampoo is good, but I love the mask that goes with it. It is even better than the Kerastase thick mask IMHO.
> 
> I've used rusk too. That is the Japanese thermal product line my hairdresserr uses. It is okay, but the Kerastase is much better...


Esparanta...you use the mask everyday??? my hairdresser said it would be too much...also...It is $$$$$$. (and I can't find it anymore near me...do you have a good internet source?) I just tried the loreal's professional series I didn't like the absolute repair shampoo as much as the kerastase (but did not try the mask)-- but did love omega/aging one..including the mask it is only $$$. LOL. I like the mousse... but feel i need something with a bit more weight in it.

Ann, the "curly" products don't seem to work for me they make my hair to fluffy-- but I will try the burt's bees...good tip.

But nothing is working consistently anymore...actually my curly hair is more like it was when I was kid, unruly and really frizzy. the coloring I have done since my 20's had loosened the curl but now it is back...I wonder if Goldwell changed their color formula?

I just tried a sample of Khiel's Olive Fruit Oil nourishing shampoo and conditioner... a possibility-- made my hair feel really good-- but I had a hard time getting it to curl in styling til the next day. Has very little smell, but a really nice slip to it.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I have short, colored thick hair and use Pureology Hydrate shampoo and conditioner.
It's spendy but very concentrated. A large bottle lasts over a year.

I also use Pureology hair spray and styling gel. Keune Blend Paste for texture, CAT conditioner by Redken

In addition, I get 20 % off all products and cash coupons back at the beauty supply where I shop.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Missy said:


> Esparanta...you use the mask everyday??? my hairdresser said it would be too much...also...It is $$$$$$. (and I can't find it anymore near me...do you have a good internet source?) I just tried the loreal's professional series I didn't like the absolute repair shampoo as much as the kerastase (but did not try the mask)-- but did love omega/aging one..including the mask it is only $$$. LOL. I like the mousse... but feel i need something with a bit more weight in it.


I use the mask whenever I wash my hair. Usually it is everyday. It hasn't made my hair feel oily/stringy. And it makes it so much easier to comb through. Because my hair is straight, I want a little bit a weight in it so my roots don't frizz too badly. I usually pay about $70 for half a liter of the mask and the same for a liter of the shampoo. I got to various sources including eBay and the price is just about the same. I most recently got my supply from http://www.cosmeticmagic.com/kerastase-hair-products.aspx. Have you tried the Kerastase for curly hair - Oleo-Relax? I first got that and it was pretty good. I liked the smell of the Bain line better so I went with that.

I agree that the absolute shampoo isn't as good, but the mask is BETTER than the Kerastase and I love the smell (of the mask). I'm one of those that has to use a product line. I don't mix and match. The thermal Kerastase Resistance line is also really good if you plan on straightening your hair. I love Kerastase Resistance Ciment Anti-Usure. It makes my hair so silky.

I've also used the Kerastase USA website. I've gotten some free product through it although the free product offers are once in a blue moon.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, they have the Kerastase shampoo/conditioners on sale at Amazon.com though they only sell the 8.5oz size shampoo, not the 34oz one. The price is similar to the Cosmetic Magic site Esperanita listed above. It's $1 more, but I with free Amazon shipping, it's actually cheaper.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

do you use kerastase lina?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm actually trying it out for the first time! A friend of mine told me about it and I was waiting for my current shampoo to run out (it's been leaving my hair greasy at the roots and dry at the tips, which I HATE). I just ordered it yesterday and then saw this thread, LOL. I'm glad other people have good reviews of it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*new yorkers!!!*

A colleague of mine suggested this line of products-- she swears by them

it is also her salon...and she always looks good...

http://www.devachansalon.com/

the products are full of things I can't tolerate...but might be good for you Lina.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I also have pretty thick hair, color treated, and a sensitive scalp. 
The Biolage products work well on me and don't aggravate my skin. I love the smell too.

I have been using Nexxus Headdress leave-in conditioner after I shampoo and before blowdrying/straightening. That has helped the dryness a LOT. Sometimes I do a hot oil treatment, once a month or so.

I realized I was doing more for my dogs' hair than my own! Now, I'm doing more for mine too. :biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

What a timely thread! I was just thinking last week that I need to start thinking about coloring my hair, not just for fun, which has always been my motive, but to cover the grey which is springing up. I don't want to suddenly be the really elderly woman with dark brown hair, but I don't like dealing with the little grey hairs poking out every which direction either! :frusty:

I've always enjoyed coloring my hair for fun, but I won't be a slave to it, so I hate to start something I won't keep up on, color-wise....any advise would be greatly appreciated!

I have really, really thick, really coarse, straight hair. I've only recently started putting much effort into it, preferring to wear it long or just tie it back. 
For the first time in years I'm actually fully drying my hair and using an iron on it before I leave the house in the morning. No idea how long this will last, but it's fun for now.

I'm currently using Bed Head products, Fashionista shampoo and conditioner, After Party smoothing cream, Superficial smoothing liquid, Control Freak serum and Ego Boost split end mender are all in my current repertoire. I like to mess around with the stuff!

I love the smell of the Paul Mitchell Tea Tree products!

Thur. is my hair appointment, so I need to decide by then which way to go with the color.

Beverly


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

I use henna to color Bev though I haven't done it for a couple months so I've got some crazy gray going on in the front. It's not damaging and even improves the condition of the hair. It can be messy though and requires a commitment. There are more options than just red now too by combining with other plants like indigo.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I hop around shampoos and conditioners, usually the salon liters when they are on sale. Currently I'm using ISO. I've used Pantene recently as well. I have tried Kerastase-I think it was Oleo-relax- and I really liked it. Expensive though! The one product I keep going back to is Kenra #18 hairspray. I have fine hair and this particular hairspray is just enough hold without making my hair go limp. Love it! B.B. Prep is a leave-in conditioner I like really well also.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

good prices and free shipping over $39 on kerastase products

http://www.kerastaseonline.com/

i just used the Kielh's for the 2nd time and this time thier mask-- it's pretty good at more than half the cost of Kerastase.

http://www.kiehls.com/_us/_en/hair/all-products.aspx?TopCode=OliveFruit_Collection


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> What a timely thread! I was just thinking last week that I need to start thinking about coloring my hair, not just for fun, which has always been my motive, but to cover the grey which is springing up. I don't want to suddenly be the really elderly woman with dark brown hair, but I don't like dealing with the little grey hairs poking out every which direction either! :frusty:
> 
> I've always enjoyed coloring my hair for fun, but I won't be a slave to it, so I hate to start something I won't keep up on, color-wise....any advise would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> ...


*Beverly, how did your appoinment go? Pictures please?*


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*OH Diane how true that comic strip is. ound: I have that very issue here at my house.*


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Me too! With my youngest son I have to make him come to me so I can smell him to be sure he used soap! He's always in such a hurry to get the shower over with so he can do something else. Goofy boys!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

:bump: I wanted to bump this thread up...still looking for good products... any one try any sulfate free shampoos.... I just tried Giovanni tonight sally (sulfate free) I will let you know what I think. 

Anyone else have any hair beauty secrets?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Great thread! I'm a hair product junkie (make up too) - this is how I go broke lol. Its pathetic how much I've spent on beauty products =/

My hair is naturally wavy & is color treated. I usually wear it wavy in the summer & straighten it in the winter.

My favorites: 
Moroccan Oil Treatment <3 this stuff
BedHead Control Freak Serum
Vive Pro Hydra Gloss shampoo + conditioner (infused with Royal Jelly)
Matrix Sleek Look Smoothing System Iron Tamer
L'Oreal Professionnel TextureLine Hair Mix Sublime Shine 
Sebastian Super Shaper Plus 
Catwalk Curls Rock Amplifier

My faborite combo for damaged hair: 
Nexxus Emergencee + Joico Deep-Penetrating Reconstructor

Tips:
For better distribution of hair products in spray forms spray product on a flat natural bristled brush.

If your curly hair product make your curls hard or crunchy, mix in styling oil (i.e. L'Oreal Sublime Shine or Moroccan Oil).

Humidity proof straight hair: 
Sebastian Super Shaper Plus + Matrix Sleek Look Smoothing Iron Tamer
(basically hairspray + a heat proctectant)

I first spray the hairspray on natural bristled brush & brush through. Then the iron tamer & then hairspray again. This works! I used to live in FL & my hair toughed the humidity better than my best friends! She's a hairstylist lol

I want to try Living Proof as I've read amazing reviews. It was developed by MIT scientists & is claimed to better than silicone.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Missy said:


> :bump: I wanted to bump this thread up...still looking for good products... any one try any sulfate free shampoos.... I just tried Giovanni tonight sally (sulfate free) I will let you know what I think.
> 
> Anyone else have any hair beauty secrets?


Have you tried Sally Hershberger's products available @ Walgreens? They're sulfate free. I love her style primers! I can't wait to try her Shampoo & Conditioner for Wavy hair.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> Me too! With my youngest son I have to make him come to me so I can smell him to be sure he used soap! He's always in such a hurry to get the shower over with so he can do something else. Goofy boys!!!


 Oh Ann I remember those days. I used to have tell him to use soap and to dry off. Also would point out that if the towel was dirty when he was done the shower didn't get done right. LOL Then he discovered girls and would have to turn the hot water on in the kitchen to get him out of the shower. hahaha


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

As a hairstylist I just shudder to think you are using Pantene or Clariol. Although I will say as a salon owner Clariol was a very good friend to me. All the money I made on color correction, yes indeedy. LOL 

I like Nexxus products. I'm not sure if they have changed the formula since they went public but I do know that JC Penny salons still sell the Salon only variety that company did not sell. Paul Mitchell are also good. As are the Loreal products.


----------

